
What I Learned from Six Months of Obsessive Sleep Hacking - _ttg
https://betterhumans.coach.me/what-i-learned-from-six-months-of-obsessive-sleep-hacking-2128b76f042a
======
orf
Fascinating! Thank you for posting this. My partner is convinced coffee has no
effect on her whatsoever, especially at night.

I'm going to set up a Google sheets integration to try and show her that it
might be related to her terrible sleep.

Some kind of automated service that helped track this might be interesting.

------
iKSv2
This was interesting. Anyone here who has the experience and / or
qualification to speak about ZMA and the possible side-effects if any (except
the dreams as mentioned).

I am intrigued by consumption of ZMA and affect on sleep.

------
bgdkbtv
Awesome read, thanks for doing this and writing it up!

